# how do I sell slingshots



## MCepster (Apr 7, 2014)

I am planning on starting to make slingshots and selling them. I need good ideas for slingshots please so shoot :target:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Lots of members are making and selling slingshots. Study up on what they are doing.

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/103-for-sale-by-individuals-forum/


----------



## MCepster (Apr 7, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Look for materials you want, Tools, Finishes, Then invest in vendorship and SELL SELL SELL!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The best way to become a slingshot maker is to establish a reputation for quality. Look at what our Vendors are offering. Make some of your own design, finish them nicely and show them in Homemade Slingshots Forum. If they are well received, offer to sell one or two at a time in For Sale by Individuals Forum. When you get to the point where people want to buy your slingshots you are on your way. Remember that you will be competing with the finest slingshot makers in the world. Quality and good customer service are absolutely essential. Good luck.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

THIS would be worth a read if you're still going ahead and serious.


----------



## MCepster (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks again


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

I will send you a $1 for one now, see how easy that is


----------



## katana12 (Mar 13, 2017)

this is helpfull i am planning to sell some slingshots


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

"How do I sell slingshots"?

I don't know how you sell slingshots. I didn't know that you have slingshots to sell.

Would you care to tell us how you sell slingshots so that we can stop guessing?

Was there a prize for the correct answer, by the way? Did anybody win? If so, who was the winner?

Inquiring minds need to know.

THWACK!


----------

